# Mr. Sakurai might consider adding Reggie to Super Smash Bros. if 100,000 fans sign the petition!



## RHOPKINS13 (Dec 5, 2013)

Reggie has stated that if the partition to make him a character in Super Smash Bros. reaches 100,000 signatures, Mr. Sakurai might consider adding him! He also has said that his Final Smash would be "MY BODY IS READY SLAM".




			
				Subik Cookies (Petition Organizer) said:
			
		

> During his #ImWithReggie takeover of Nintendo of America's Twitter account, Reggie revealed that if he becomes a playable character in the upcoming Smash Bros, his Final Smash would be "MY BODY IS READY SLAM".
> More importantly, although it might have just been a joke, the Regginator said that Masahiro Sakurai might consider adding him to the game if this petition gets 100,000 signatures from fans.
> That's our goal! There's a long way to go, but it's worth a shot if we want Reggie kickin' ass and takin' names in the next Smash Bros games. Don't forget to share the petition!


 
Sources:
Petition on Change.org
Reggie's Twitter Post
Twitter Post from Holly Bowen


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 5, 2013)

-Removed-
Since faboys cant handle a joke


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 5, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> Not funny joke



Dude, this forum is no place for stuff like that.

On topic: It will just be his Mii-version as an alternate costume for the mii character in smash bros, easy to do as a little easter egg but without ruining the game. I hope it does happen in all honesty, it would be hilarious!


----------



## Patxinco (Dec 5, 2013)

God, this is true?

Signing, OP, fix the links, too many codes and don't works directly.

Thanks for info ^^


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 5, 2013)

Cool!
And don't forget to add Sly Cooper too! While we're at it, let's add Goku and Naruto for the LOLZ!!1


----------



## Gahars (Dec 5, 2013)

RHOPKINS13 said:


> He also has said that his Final Smash would be "MY BODY IS READY SLAM".


 






Can we please stop with the "My body is ready lol!" jokes already? This shit's deader than pogs.


----------



## Duo8 (Dec 5, 2013)

Would be nice as an easter egg/DLC. Not as a separate char though, in which case would just be dumb.



Gahars said:


> Can we please stop with the "My body is ready lol!" jokes already? This shit's deader than pogs.


 
Appearantly Gahars is feeling competition from this meme.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2013)

Tis a shame petitions don't actually help Nintendo make decisions http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2013/12/reggie_fils_aime_petitions_dont_affect_nintendos_decisions


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 5, 2013)

Ya know, I think I will rage if this petition actually goes through and the region lock petition doesn't.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2013)

I'd suggest reading the link I posted on Nintendo and petitions


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 5, 2013)

No.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 5, 2013)

None of those sources work.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 5, 2013)

Ok, I pass this Smash bros, better stick with Melee, is the last without annoying joke characters.
why not use those precious slots on better characters??? Issac, Felix and Matthew from Golden Sun for example, and maybe a 3rd gen Pokemon trainer.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Dec 5, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> Ok, I pass this Smash bros, better stick with Melee, is the last without annoying joke characters.
> why not use those precious slots on better characters??? Issac, Felix and Matthew from Golden Sun for example, and maybe a 3rd gen Pokemon trainer.


*cough* Pichu *cough* Jigglypuff cough*

Smash bros has always had silly characters. And people need to stop lieing to themselves about Melee being perfect.  It was good yes, but Brawl was just as good if not better


----------



## Sterling (Dec 5, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> *cough* Pichu *cough* Jigglypuff cough*
> 
> Smash bros has always had silly characters. And people need to stop lieing to themselves about Melee being prefect. It was good yes, but Brawl was just as good if not better


 
Stock Brawl was terrible for the competitive player. Hopefully Project M changes that.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 5, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> *cough* Pichu *cough* Jigglypuff cough*
> 
> Smash bros has always had silly characters. And people need to stop lieing to themselves about Melee being perfect. It was good yes, but Brawl was just as good if not better


 
the keyword is *annoying*. Pichu was almost the only joke character, he is a weak version of Pikachu with sightly a variation on some attacks, he harm itself when use electric attacks, and none of his attacks are annoying or lethal. Jigglypuff stopped being a joke character on Melee, her attacks have the same strength as other characters and the lethal rest move is booster but still very risky to use it freely or become annoying.
on Brawl even proper characters are annoying, Metaknight anyone???

still I find Brawl more accessible to everyone which is a good thing, but becomes ridiculous when I can compete with pros if I got serious with Ness or Pikachu even when I play Brawl here and there and only against CPU lvl9 or my nephew that was 9 when I used to play more actively.


----------



## redact (Dec 5, 2013)

Sterling said:


> None of those sources work.


 


RHOPKINS13 said:


> Sources:
> Petition on Change.org
> Reggie's Twitter Post
> Twitter Post from Holly Bowen


ftfy


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh please let it be true: I'll sign it with all thirteen of my alternate psychological identities. 


the_randomizer said:


> Tis a shame petitions don't actually help Nintendo make decisions http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2013/12/reggie_fils_aime_petitions_dont_affect_nintendos_decisions


Oh my gosh. We should totally raise money in addition to signing this petition. We should do this for ANY petition that we send to Nintendo. It's about time we showed Nintendo just how hardcore their fans are. Nintendo is where the money's at; we've just been ignoring it for years. Our vision has been dimmed somehow, and it's not just because of the Wii and the shovelware on it. It's a deeper, psychological based feeling... Look inside yourself to reveal just how much you love them... (It's wayyyy to early in the morning to be babbling like this...)


Dartz150 said:


> As some have stated, this would be only an easter egg or a simple extra, I don't think it will affect the character rooster in any way. For example, let's say the game will have 40 characters: but, Reggie would tip the balance to make 41. Only a little extra, it's not like he will be occupying another possible character place.


Is there something wrong with having additional characters in a fighting game? I realize it's impractical to put the people from 300 (the movie) into a fighting game, but one extra character? It's almost complaining that putting p1ngpong in the game would be a waste of time. Except Reggie is way more popular than p1ngpong (as compared to the world vs. this site).


Duo8 said:


> Would be nice as an easter egg/DLC. Not as a separate char though, in which case would just be dumb.


You can download Reggie Fils-Aime as a playable character? Where do I sign up? And while they're at it, why don't they release a "Nintendo Executives" DLC pack featuring fan favorites like Shigeru Miyamoto, Charles Martinet, and Koji Kondo?  This is awesome on so many levels.


----------



## Dartz150 (Dec 5, 2013)

As some have stated, this would be only an easter egg or a simple extra, I don't think it will affect the character rooster in any way, for example, let's say the game will have 40 characters, then what about Reggie being the 41? Only a little extra, it's not like him will be ocuping another possible character place.


----------



## Anakir (Dec 5, 2013)

Andddd I'm completely turned off.


----------



## PityOnU (Dec 5, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Can we please stop with the "My body is ready lol!" jokes already? This shit's deader than pogs.


 
It's true. Reggie is a cool guy, but the cult of personality surrounding him has gone a little too far.

He's a great person to represent Nintendo, and is clearly passionate about the company's products ("I feel like a purple Pikmin"), but the hero worship he's getting is seriously creeping me out.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 5, 2013)

Smash bros always had 1st party characters (with a few changes such as sonic or snake witch are not bad), its not really that they have  silly characters if most people are crazy good with them. Melee is not as good either, the first smash bros to me was better because the game was not as fast and i hated the jumping in Melee/project M.

On the side note: adding Reggie would be retarded, it would make the game seem some what  overflowed with to many useless characters. Nintendo should make more IP's to improve games like this and not just kid ones.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 5, 2013)

IWATA BANANA


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 5, 2013)

Reggie is a total douche bag and is one of the worst thing Nintendo have done since the virtual boy. If they ever put this bastard in a game, I'll never buy a single Nintendo product ever again!


----------



## frogboy (Dec 5, 2013)

Signed for da lulz.


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 5, 2013)

Seems not everyone is enjoying the fact this could actually happen, so i propose to you this:

What if he was included in the game but not as a character? Like an assist trophy that appears and Reggie-mii walks on screen and a big speech bubble appears that says MY BODY IS READY and anyone caught in range of it gets knocked off the screen. Would you guys be ok with him then?


----------



## dalc789 (Dec 5, 2013)

It'd probably be interesting to see him in game, although more as an assist trophy than an actual character.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 5, 2013)

Fuck no way.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 5, 2013)

I still don't understand all the hate... Nintendo has yet to make a useless character and put it into Smash Bros.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2013)

Sterling said:


> I still don't understand all the hate... Nintendo has yet to make a useless character and put it into Smash Bros.


 

They have, ROB and Wii Fit Trainer.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 5, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> They have, ROB and Wii Fit Trainer.


 
I've mained Rob before, and he did very good compared to the heavy hitters. Wii Fit Trainer is my professed main in the new Smash Bros. Your definition of "useless" is subjective as hell dude.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2013)

Sterling said:


> I've mained Rob before, and he did very good compared to the heavy hitters. Wii Fit Trainer is my professed main in the new Smash Bros. Your definition of "useless" is subjective as hell dude.


 
I my opinion, you have yours.


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 5, 2013)

Sterling said:


> I still don't understand all the hate... Nintendo has yet to make a useless character and put it into Smash Bros.


 

I hate Reggie, 99% of the time it feels like he's talking down to US when ever he speaks. His thoughts (excuses really) on why Nintendo don't do this but do this instead, really shows how much Nintendo Of America is not in touch with americans anymore. He represents everything Nintendo has done wrong since the early 2000s.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 5, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I my opinion, you have yours.


 
My point exactly. I'll roll your face any day of the week with Rob.

chartube12: I fail to see any of this in his attitude. When has he ever acted this way?


----------



## Gahars (Dec 5, 2013)

Sterling said:


> I still don't understand all the hate... Nintendo has yet to make a useless character and put it into Smash Bros.


 
The fun police (aka tourney players) would disagree with that.



the_randomizer said:


> Wii Fit Trainer.


 
Y-you're just jealous! Wii Fit Trainer is p-p-perfect waifu.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 5, 2013)

Gahars said:


> The fun police (aka tourney players) would disagree with that.


 

I don't think you understand the concept of a tier list... Any skilled player who wanted to can take a low tier character and play a high tier one and win. It's just a separation of characters to make tournament play more fair and balance. There are exceptions, but that's simply because said characters are outclassed in speed and not power. Bowser for instance requires knowing all the tricks in the book in order to land a hit (L-Cancels, Spacing, Ledge Guarding, Etc), but when he does, you can expect it to hurt. Every tier list is like this.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 5, 2013)

frogboy said:


> Signed for da lulz.


makes you wonder how many others signed JUST for that reason.
Fortunately


RHOPKINS13 said:


> Mr. Sakurai *might* consider


The words "might" and "consider" are both indefinite enough for me to think that this is never going to happen.

Having him appear in the game somewhere OTHER than a playable character, though, doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Dec 5, 2013)

There are way more interesting characters than Reggie to add.  Even Miyamoto deserves it more!


----------



## Sterling (Dec 5, 2013)

TheCasketMan said:


> There are way more interesting characters than Reggie to add. Even Miyamoto deserves it more!


 
I can agree with this.


----------



## Maxternal (Dec 5, 2013)

Reggie would also only be at all relevant to the NTSC version ... but adding it to the PAL or NTSC-J versions of the game?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 5, 2013)

This is the picture that should have been in the first post. 


Spoiler


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 6, 2013)

His final Smash is that Ness gets KO'd instantly and never sees a release in the US.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 6, 2013)

why the hell would they do this on a real life person?  might has well turn this into super smash Celebrity bros.


----------



## joelv6 (Dec 6, 2013)

your one funny man reggie


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 6, 2013)

I hope this petition fails.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 6, 2013)

It'll never work, but if it does i'd hope he's really hard to unlock...so I can do everything in my power to avoid unlocking him.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 6, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> Reggie is a total douche bag and is one of the worst thing Nintendo have done since the virtual boy. If they ever put this bastard in a game, I'll never buy a single Nintendo product ever again!



Get the stick out of your ass.


----------



## Anakir (Dec 6, 2013)

In other news, an actor from Suite Life on Deck loves Project M: https://twitter.com/dylansprouse/status/402617085748338688


----------



## 2ndApex (Dec 6, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> *cough* Pichu *cough* Jigglypuff cough*
> 
> Smash bros has always had silly characters.r


 

Pichu's a joke character like Dan because his trophy description specifically says that you should probably only use him in handicap mode with the handicap turned up. Jigglypuff is an actual good character who's silly but not exactly a joke/useless (except in Brawl where he/she got decimated by nerfs). 



TyBlood13 said:


> It was good yes, but Brawl was just as good if not better


 
>slow moon gravity physics
>removed running and landing momentum physics
>sluggish ledge options
>autosnap and 10 hours of invincibility on ledges
>free airdodge out of everything
>random input delay
>better game

lol


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 6, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Reggie would also only be at all relevant to the NTSC version ... but adding it to the PAL or NTSC-J versions of the game?


Japanese version of Reggie? A hot nerd; where do I start...


Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> Fuck no way.


 
 Your... *sniff* username...


----------



## loco365 (Dec 6, 2013)

I, for one, wouldn't mind having him in a game. Who wouldn't want to have their ass handed to them on a silver platter by a man that says "MY BODY IS READY" before turning into his final form?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 6, 2013)

yes i want to smack the fuck out of reggie so bad


----------



## tatripp (Dec 6, 2013)

I thought Donkey Kong was already in the game.


----------



## linuxGuru (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't see why people are getting so worked up over this. Does it really matter that much?


Spoiler


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 6, 2013)

*sigh*

I know I mentioned it half a year ago, but that was a joke, all right? If nintendo goes through with it, it only proves to the critics that nintendo is so busy milking their own franchises they can't even come up with new characters yet*.

I voted no. And if there was a "no...and everyone who thinks otherwise is an idiot" option, I would have voted for that option instead. 


*okay, the wii fit trainer proves that already. It's still a terrible idea.


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Sterling said:


> None of those sources work.


 

Source links have been fixed. Thanks for the notice!


----------



## Sterling (Dec 6, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> Pichu's a joke character like Dan because his trophy description specifically says that you should probably only use him in handicap mode with the handicap turned up. Jigglypuff is an actual good character who's silly but not exactly a joke/useless (except in Brawl where he/she got decimated by nerfs).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Even then, Pichu, like Dan, is still usable.

Also, don't forget prat falls. Smash Bros has always been a momentum based fighting game. Lose that momentum briefly, and it can cost you the game. Brawl, by creator admission, is for casual party go-ers. He didn't like how his fun party game was treated by hardcore Smashers.

Taleweaver: Does that mean Gamefreak was already milking their franchise when Green, Red, and Blue came out? They did, after all, draw in fans with Pokemon based off their favorite animals.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 6, 2013)

Would be cool, but about 80% of the buyers don't know this guy. Can't see this happen really


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 6, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Would be cool, but about 80% of the buyers don't know this guy. Can't see this happen really


i'm sure that was the case with mr game n watch too but he was still in it


----------



## Zeliga (Dec 6, 2013)

Why dont they make him a DLC thingy if someone wants him download him if not then leave it.


----------



## Arras (Dec 6, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> i'm sure that was the case with mr game n watch too but he was still in it


Or Marth and Lucas


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh my god, Gabe Newell said he would release Half-Life 3 if this were to happen.


----------



## lexarvn (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't know to what extent they are stripping out the adventure and other modes, but it might be funny if Reggie was a non-playable opponent in one.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah, and his finishing move is going to be "MOTHER 3 LOCALIZATION CANCELLATION!".


----------



## Ashtonx (Dec 6, 2013)

Isn't he already there as a donkey kong ?


----------



## milkman12345 (Dec 6, 2013)

I've hated Reggie for as long as I can remember and I don't even know why. I wouldn't mind seeing him as a trophy, but a playable character is just too far. Seeing as another 54,000 people need to sign the petition I doubt he'll make it in. If he does I'll master whatever character has the best match up against him.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 6, 2013)

milkman12345 said:


> I've hated Reggie for as long as I can remember and I don't even know why. I wouldn't mind seeing him as a trophy, but a playable character is just too far. Seeing as another 54,000 people need to sign the petition I doubt he'll make it in. If he does I'll master whatever character has the best match up against him.


 
A Reggie trophy? For what? Knocking players off the stage with your a character's body? Donkey Kong does come to mind, though. But DK is nowhere near as powerful as a Nintendo executive...


----------



## Chocolina (Dec 7, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Cool!
> And don't forget to add Sly Cooper too! While we're at it, let's add Goku and Naruto for the LOLZ!!1


Why not though? Not specifically Goku or Naruto, or even any anime character, but more characters are better. I'm still crossing my fingers for Toon Zelda, Rosalina, the Cat-Mario gang, anyone from Golden Sun, and/or Isabelle.


----------



## ßleck (Dec 7, 2013)

Chocolina said:


> Why not though? Not specifically Goku or Naruto, or even any anime character, but more characters are better. I'm still crossing my fingers for Toon Zelda, Rosalina, the Cat-Mario gang, anyone from Golden Sun, and/or Isabelle.


 
Goku would be so awesome.


----------



## Magnus87 (Dec 7, 2013)

Simple.... add Miis as a custom character and trainning like to  Mario Tennis


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Dec 8, 2013)

It's crap like this that gets me flaccid...


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 8, 2013)

I hope most of the ones that said "yes" are joking.


Magnus87 said:


> Simple.... add Miis as a custom character and trainning like to Mario Tennis


Yeah, some other people mention this. After some thought, miis could have some creative moveset.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 8, 2013)

TheDarkSeed said:


> It's crap like this that gets me flaccid...


 

And now I officially know way too much.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 8, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> I hope most of the ones that said "yes" are joking.
> 
> Yeah, some other people mention this. After some thought, miis could have some creative moveset.


 
Well... you could make a Mii look like him, but it wouldn't be him. Just like you make a Mii look like Mario, it's not him. It's just a representation of a real being. Mario... real? True Ninty fanboyism shit right there. But I wasn't joking; I wanna kick ass with Reggie's simulated body. (Oh god)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 8, 2013)

aw it's slowing down...


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 8, 2013)

I would rather see some product or celebrety tie in... 

Pepsi Man
Zombie Micheal Jackson
Jar Jar Binks 

Give me a few days I could probably come up with hundreds more.... lol


----------



## Wolvenreign (Dec 9, 2013)

Sheesh, and Sakurai gets pissed whenever anyone mentions Geno.


----------



## Magnus87 (Dec 9, 2013)

Wolvenreign said:


> Sheesh, and Sakurai gets pissed whenever anyone mentions Geno.


 
First we need a Super Mario RPG remake for 3DS


----------



## DSGamer64 (Dec 9, 2013)

That would be even stupider then the Wii fit trainer being in the game, and that amount of stupid is over 9000!


----------



## Metoroid0 (Dec 9, 2013)

ahahaha interesting idea xD


----------



## Metoroid0 (Dec 9, 2013)

Magnus87 said:


> First we need a Super Mario RPG remake for 3DS


 
I think we need new games new stories new characters...old are good, but new is welcome.


----------

